# 14 Month Old Male



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Laos will be 14 months old on December 23rd. First two pictures are of a free stack as I don't even know where to begin to stack a dog. Third picture head shot.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Very handsome!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He is a gorgeous young dog!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

beautiful color. I love the head shot. He is a handsome boy


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Whadda looker!!!!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

hes beautiful I love the sables !


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Sooo handsome!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Very handsome boy. He is nice and short in the body, good length of upper arm, good angulation fromt and rear. Maybe a little steep in the croup.

What is his breeding?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Laos' Pedigree

Laos Pedigree


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

He is a Bomber son, litter brother to Molly Graf's Bandit. Lynn, he is very nice breeding for work and structure. His father is V(excellent) rated in conformation. His paternal and maternal father is V rated in conformation. It obvious where he gets his nice structure. But all of these sires are also "top" performance dogs in Germany. Sirk, Vito, Aly, are world performance dogs in sport to go along with excellent structure. These are lines I favor in the west world and really shoots down the arguments that top Sch dogs are "butt ugly".
Good Luck with your dog Lynn.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I love your dog and his pics are great. I don't think you need to stack him, he looks pretty good standing himself. Love the ball in mouth, that is how many of my pics are, best pics are with a ball or cuz


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lynn

It's too bad that he has gotten so tall, he is a very handsome boy!!
Masculine male, powerful head, good pigment, good wither, good back ,good shoulder,good chest.
Very good angulation front and rear.
He should get a "G" rating & go "Kkl 2"


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

High withers, very nice topline though his croup is rather steep. Very good angulation in front though his upper arm could be longer. Very good angulation in rear. Very nice head and expression. He is a bit wet in the neck area (what I mean by this is that there is a lot of looseness of the skin). Very good color and pigment.

How big is he?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd take him home







The only thing that bothers me is his croup (it is rather steep). I love Bomber though...that is one gorgeous black dog.

I can't wait for him to mature. His head is pretty ok now, but with maturity I think it'll be even better!

I'm envious!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thank you for the comments. I'm pleased with the way he's finally starting to fill out.. I've never seen a dog stay in the "ugly stage" as long as this one did.

Lisa, he's 90 lbs and 26" at the withers. I surely hope he doesn't grow anymore in height.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: cliftonanderson1These are lines I favor in the west world and really shoots down the arguments that top Sch dogs are "butt ugly".
> Good Luck with your dog Lynn.


They are ugly? Really? I must have terrible taste then!







All those dogs make me dream!!!

Laos is gorgeous!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Lynn, he is a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

At 14 months he may be done growing upwards, but he has some filling out to do.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthAt 14 months he may be done growing upwards, but he has some filling out to do.


That's what I'm afraid of... I wanted a nice medium size male this time around, not another 95+ lb ...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)




----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Lynn ... perhaps you should look into horse training, you sure know how to pick 'em!









I think he looks like a well structured, beautiful, working dog. But, we can't see his pasterns/feet.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lynn

Did a MATING TEST for Laos, just for FUN with a little 22" firecracker!!
Would have made a very nice pedigree, I would like a male from this one myself.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

*Laos is just gorgeous! I know that that isn't exactly the kind of critique you are looking for, but WOW, what a beautiful animal!*


----------

